# 2 Flies



## Fishsurfer (Dec 14, 2014)

Here is a couple I just tied. Haven't done it in a while but I never really have done a redfish crack fly. The other is what I call a my-lar minnow. I usually put flashabou behind the wings (dorsal fins) to make them stick out more but I wanted something for real skinny water. Both of these are only about 2" in length. They're kind of ugly but I think they will get the job done.


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

The redfish crack fly is my favorite. instead of using the ep brush, I now use a saddle hackle for the neck. I am not sure it can be called a redfish crack fly anymore because I do it different from the original. Anyway, I have done good with the original and the varied pattern....Nice ties!


----------



## mikedeleon (Aug 9, 2010)

What do you call the second fly?


----------



## Fishsurfer (Dec 14, 2014)

My-lar minnow. It's a version of "my glass minnow" I think a guy that worked at anglers edge back in the late 80s came up with it. I think it was Anglers edge it has been a while back. The place was inside the loop on Westeimer. I like the idea of the hackle on the Crack fly, I will try that and post it.


----------

